# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  we im schönen bayern

## BA-Andi

ahoiida unsere dirts schön langsam fertig werden, wir eine ganz nette bmx bahn haben und da Bombenkrater auch nur ca. 45 min vo uns weg is, würd ichs ganz cool finden wenn mal paar leut für a we zum radln vorbeischaun würden. Man müsste sich halt auf einen termin einigen, an dem möglichst viele leut zeit ham. übernachten könnte man bei unseren dirts, da is genug platz für paar zelte und grillen etc. kann man dort auch ganz gut. vielleicht melden sich einfach mal die jenigen, die lust hätten mal vorbeizuschauen.

----------


## X-up

gibts bilder von den dirts  wie sind die so ?

----------


## BA-Andi

bilder gibts noch keine, hab keine digi cam. Aber ich kanns bissel beschreiben.

die rechte, kleine, line besteht aus 7 doubles. 5 doubles, dann anlieger, dann nochmal zwei.

mittlere line, noch nicht fertig, werden 4 sehr steile und hohe doubles.

rechte line ist ein double, danach unser table, allerdings harmonieren die zwei gar ned aufeinander, da der table für die line ist, die zwischen allen lines durchgeht, des is bissel schwer zu beschreiben. deswegen wird der erste double der rechten line noch bissel verkleinert...

naja, meine beschreibung wird ned wirklich was bringen, man müsst mal bilder machen, mal schaun...

----------


## noox

aber wenn da dirtbiker da immer trainiert, dann müssen die schon was können - weil er checkts ziemlich. Haben ja eh die meisten in BM gesehen

----------


## dirt-jumper

jo ich hätte lust vielleicht pfingst wochenende oder so

----------


## BA-Andi

ok, ich würd sagen wir warten ab bis as forumstreffen vorbei is, dann melden sich hoffentlich noch a paar leute und wir können a we ausmachen an dem möglichst viele zeit haben.

----------


## BA-Andi

so, jetzt wo alle vom treffen daham sind nochmal die frage wer mal lust hat bei uns vorbeizuschaun? 

wie gesagt, BMX bahn, unsere dirts und BkM kann man ohne probleme abklappern. 

Schreibts einfach rein wenn ihr lust habt mal vorbeizuschaun, dann muss man sich auch einen termin einigen usw. 
ich würd mich freuen wenn paar leute kommen würden

----------

